# Importing fish



## Rabbit229 (23 Jul 2015)

im of to Thailand in 4 weeks and will be visiting fish markets in Bangkok, how easy is it to get fish sent back to the UK


----------



## Worshiper (23 Jul 2015)

Not too sure about live fish. But i do know they are really strict about fish products at the border ☺
best thing to do is contact the airline and airport who can guide you on custom regulations.
hope this helps.


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2015)

You're shipping something living half a cross the world. It's not that you can put 'm in a bucket with a stamp on it a dump it at the post office. There are certain requirments needed to ship animals, especialy fish, over seas in a plain and make sure they arrive alive. They need to be aerated and in a temperature controled package. So for a few fish the freight, permits and other paperwork alone won't be easy nor lucrative. I do not know about UK laws and customs  but i guess i wont be easier as the rest of europe. Many times quarantine is obligated for most imported wild caught animals.

If your planning a nice batch to ship it might be easier maybe, to find a tropical fish exporter in thailand and ask if he knows a UK importer, so you can contact them with the question if it is possible to combine a shipping and what the costs are.


----------



## Lindy (23 Jul 2015)

Lisa Bradshaw is a transhipper and deals with thai and indonesian fish sellers. I have used her as a transhipper when buying fish from Leebunbetta.com  You can also buy fish from certain sellers on Aquabid and tranship through Lisa although you would have to ask her for a list of trustworthy sellers. She has a facebook page and you can find out more on 'Betta Splendens UK'  facebook page. It is very expensive though with a standard hmpk costing £20 after you've paid seller fees plus tranship fee on each fish plus postage on top. You can find sellers of uk bred fish on facebook page' BSUK UK Sales/Wanted'


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jul 2015)

I'm after some good rainbow fish red rainbow and yellows


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2015)

Just thinking..  Thailand is as far as i know about a 20 hour hop flight with the landing in between, so it could even take longer. But how about buying only eggs if possible. Make a reservation to pick m up very close before departure. I realy do not know if or how something like that works... but a thermos flask in your hand luggage maybe could be sufficiant to keep eggs alive for such a short periode.Realy dont know, maybe totaly stuppid idea. But worth to ask...


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Jul 2015)

Oh, I am so jealous. I wish I was there now. I had one of my best holidays in there in Koh Samui.
Who cares about fish when in Thailand 
Although, I loved the little guppy ponds they had all over.


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jul 2015)

sciencefiction said:


> Oh, I am so jealous. I wish I was there now. I had one of my best holidays in there in Koh Samui.
> Who cares about fish when in Thailand
> Although, I loved the little guppy ponds they had all over.


Lol yeah that's right' they have guppies in the ornimental water feature out side the shops  I love to visit the live fish markets in Bangkok, a real eye opener. The life stock they sell is amazing, reptiles, birds alsorts of goodies


----------



## Lindy (24 Jul 2015)

The only place I've been where they sell cooked rats at the roadside. The ridged tail made it look like rat on a stick....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit229 (11 Aug 2015)

im looking to buy 
150 rummy noise
150 cardinals
Can any one point me in the right direction. What country are the best fish coming from latley


----------



## milla (12 Aug 2015)

Rabbit229 said:


> im looking to buy
> 150 rummy noise
> 150 cardinals
> Can any one point me in the right direction. What country are the best fish coming from latley


 
Seeing as these aren't anything out of the ordinary why not just ask your LFS to order them in from their suppliers.


----------



## Rabbit229 (12 Aug 2015)

Because the want £2.30 each


----------



## milla (12 Aug 2015)

Speak to them they should offer a discount for bulk orders over advertised single price. 
How much will the cost break down to per fish from thailand or wherever including shipping?


----------



## Tonytony (21 Aug 2015)

Hi, i'd like to add my two cents and share experience and do not have intention to ofend any one

Was in Bangkok two years ago and returned in my lugages few bettas and shrimps
Was walking through "chatuchak" market in the animal district ( I highly recomend a visit of this area in chatuchak, Amazing place despite animals are not well taken care off, saddly,
you will find in this market, litteraly any thing flying, walking, swimming, crawling... that south east Asia can have !  you wana reptiles, insects, cats, dogs, fishes, birds... it has and plenty. very interesting walking around)
anyway, i ended up in front of a shop with beautiful bettas, best breeds ever! they were a little pricey due to the fact of special breed, but you can also find some bettas as cheap as 5 thai baht (same ones you find at your LFS)
i couldn't resist buying 3 of them for their beauty, thinking how would i bring them back with me? while walking further I ended up in an air condition shop selling breeds of shrimps, again i couldn't resist buying 20 of them

back to the hotel I transfered my bettas in 50 cl bottles of water keeping the water that shops provided me, i didn't sealed the bottles yet, just comtemplating my purchase

the transport in lugages : 1/4 water and 3/4 air per bottle, one bettas is each, before leaving hotel for the final trip i closed my bottles and put them carefuly between my shirts

back home, i saw straight away that my lugages have been open by the Thai customs as a little sticker was put on my locker, i though that they didn't pass the customs but my surprise when opening has been that all botlles were here and intact and that all fishes and shrimps actually survived

i do not invite anyone doing it, just sharing. last trip i did in Thailand few months ago i did not bring back with me any fishes.

cheers


----------



## Rabbit229 (22 Aug 2015)

Ha ha brilliant, you could of ended up in jail for a few days. Them Thai don't mess about


----------



## Sk3lly (22 Aug 2015)

Rabbit229 said:


> Ha ha brilliant, you could of ended up in jail for a few days. Them Thai don't mess about


Yea and not a nice 'we'll look after you better than your mother did' jail like we have here in the UK!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAN Wetheridge (2 Sep 2015)

best rummys and cardinals are from cheq tank bred for the best colour and very strong. if you havent got yours yet let me know i can get you a good price for bulk.but collection only based in london. Regards Alan


----------



## Lindy (11 Sep 2015)

If you were bringing these into the uk and got caught you would have faced a large fine. Thai would just be looking for drugs and probably couldn't give a toss.


----------



## Lindy (11 Sep 2015)

When I was in Thailand I was told the joke ''what is brown and smells bad?'' ''Thai police'' Sorry if this offends anyone. I never found them smelly but they used to look at you like they thought all westeners had bags of drugs hidden up their bums.


----------

